# Which used minivan to buy?



## inoh (Sep 19, 2008)

I am in the market for a used minivan. I have come to a few choices. Hyundai Entourage, Chyrsler Town & Contry, Kia Sorento, Kia Sedona. $4,500 is my budget. This needs to include MD state inspection on a vehicle that is no more than 5 years old with a maximum of 100,000 miles. I know this is pushing a hard bargain but in this economy only a fool buys a car or house and does not get a steal.

Is there a consumer rated site that I can go to for research on used vehicles to see which ones hold the best value today?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Which used minivan to buy?*

Consumer Reports is the only research site that I can think of.

I think that you must join, but they offer advice on almost anything that you can think of from music boxes to yachts.


----------

